# different tire size for 2006 Ford Escape...



## FAQ (Mar 7, 2006)

My XLT Escape uses P235/70R16 tires. I check that the XLS use P225/75R15 tires. I found a set of Ford rims and tires P235/75R15 which are on a Ford Explorer. Can the P235/75R15 rims and tires fit my Escape? I check the web and find that P235/75R15 is the wrong size for the Explorer which uses 16" tires??? Perhaps that is why they want to sell it.


----------



## skyjd (Dec 2, 2008)

FAQ said:


> My XLT Escape uses P235/70R16 tires. I check that the XLS use P225/75R15 tires. I found a set of Ford rims and tires P235/75R15 which are on a Ford Explorer. Can the P235/75R15 rims and tires fit my Escape?


Hate to be the bearer of bad news.....No.
The Lug pattern on your 16'' XLT would be wider than the 15'' pattern.

It would work, if you had P225/75R16's to mount on your 16'' rims.
They would be slightly taller, and decrease your speedometer reading by maybe 1-2%
Check here for a tire calculator, you enter the different tire sizes, and the results tell you how the tires differ including speedometer readings.



FAQ said:


> I check the web and find that P235/75R15 is the wrong size for the Explorer which uses 16" tires???Perhaps that is why they want to sell it.


Did you actually see them mounted on this Explorer?
Something doesn't smell right, here...


----------



## FAQ (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the link and the info.

I think that the P235/75R15 tires won't fit my Escape. I saw the ad here on Kijiji. http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-tires-rims-4-TIRES-AND-RIMS-W0QQAdIdZ101595552

Perhaps, it's a scam.


----------



## skyjd (Dec 2, 2008)

FAQ said:


> Thanks for the link and the info.


Your Welcome.


FAQ said:


> I think that the P235/75R15 tires won't fit my Escape. I saw the ad here on Kijiji. http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-tires-rims-4-TIRES-AND-RIMS-W0QQAdIdZ101595552
> 
> Perhaps, it's a scam.


Then again, perhaps not.
It's just that I have become more cautious in my senior years. 
''Caveat emptor'' is Latin for "Let the buyer beware"

After seeing the ad at your link, I researched rim sizes for the Explorer, and found that it was offered with sizes that ranged from 15'' to 20'', in 1'' increments. 
For your '03 Escape I could only find 16''

Best advice? 
Unless you change the rear axle shafts that would have a different lug pattern, i.e. 15 to 20''.
Stay with what is on your driver's door sticker.

You can usually go up or down one size from the 235 (width)...And the 70 (aspect size ratio), without much worry, but you must stay with the 16.
_If you go outside of these sizes, there is a tire to rim relationship that needs to be taken into consideration._ 


I once had a '67 Chevy Biscayne; Came with 185/78/15's...Slapped a set of F70's, with Cregar SS mags, on it, no problem in the rear's, but the front's rubbed on the frame.


----------



## FAQ (Mar 7, 2006)

I shall stick with the original rim and size and keep looking. 

The oem rim is expensive from Ford dealer. It costs an arm and a leg or two for each rim. :smile::smile: Even the used rim from the aftermarket stores costs 150 bucks each and they don't even have them in stock. I just want an extra set of rims to put winter tires on.


----------

